# MAC OS 9 Fatal Error ID = 2718 ?!?!



## foxhound4000 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello

I recently have had the urge to play an old Mac OS 9 game. I used Sheepshaver, and was able to get OS 9 to run smoothly on an intel Macbook.

In OS X I mounted a disc image using Toast, which makes Mac OS 9 (running in the sheepshaver window) show a CD icon.

When I open up the CD I am able to browse the contents, HOWEVER when I go to run the installation of the application I get:

"Fatal Error! ID = 2718 Sorry, Returning to Finder"

I have searched LONG AND HARD to find out what that means. I even called tech support at Apple. Can anyone help me!? What do I have to do to stop such an error?

thanks, -Jeff


----------

